# fm modulation, what station...



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I know it's not the best way to hear satellite radio, but it sounds good enough. In Indianapolis I use 88.3, but on my way to Kings Island amusement park in Ohio yesterday I had to change it. IIRC correctly I set in on 107.9. If you use fm modulation, could you post your city and the frequency you set yours on?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

IndyMichael said:


> I know it's not the best way to hear satellite radio, but it sounds good enough. In Indianapolis I use 88.3, but on my way to Kings Island amusement park in Ohio yesterday I had to change it. IIRC correctly I set in on 107.9. If you use fm modulation, could you post your city and the frequency you set yours on?


As you recognize, it will differ according to where you are. In the Baltimore/Washington Metro area, I use 88.3. From the Shenandoah Valley on into Asheville NC, I switched it to 88.5. It stayed on 88.5 till I came back to the Washington Area.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Available FM frequencies vary greatly by locale and will be different as you drive
from one area to another. Due to the apparent proliferation of FM stations, and
their ever-present off-frequency harmonics, it's hard to find a clear 'channel', but
with your XM radio located in close physical proximity to your vehicle's AM/FM
radio antenna your unit should be able to override most out-of-area transmitters.

When you travel, you may want to use either a ⅛ in m-to-m mini plug, or pop in a
cassette adapter if you have one. Otherwise, your XM receiver will let you store
a number of available FM frequencies you find along your most-traveled routes.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I've always used 107.9 for XM and 106.9 for Sirius for wireless FM modulation. I have them hardwired at home, hardwired on my truck, the only thing I use the FM modulators for now are listening to satellite radio on my alarm clock. When I was using the FM modulator in my truck, I just removed my terrestrial radio antenna and disconnected the lead from the head unit. Problem solved.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've always used 107.9 for XM and 106.9 for Sirius for wireless FM modulation. I have them hardwired at home, hardwired on my truck, the only thing I use the FM modulators for now are listening to satellite radio on my alarm clock. When I was using the FM modulator in my truck, I just removed my terrestrial radio antenna and disconnected the lead from the head unit. Problem solved.


Alarm clock...FANTASTIC IDEA...never thought of that one, plus you can never get any signal on the alarm clocks anyway so pretty much any channel should work.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah it works quite well most of the time, since my alarm clock doesn’t have a digital tuner (not sure if any do) if I don’t get it on the exact frequency, if I turn my head or move my foot I get static. I have one of those Smart Set alarm clocks, never had this problem with my old $8 Philips alarm clock. Funny thing is the signal is great on the Sony alarm clock I bought my mom for Christmas and her room is down the hall as opposed to 20 feet from the sat radio receivers.

I keep the remotes for both services handy so I can switch channels at any time. For the past couple years I worked nights and used to fall asleep to the John & Jeff 3rd Shift show on XM 152, now I'm on a different schedule and wake up to O&A.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I had ordered one of these:
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.a...m=202487403&Type=PE&Category=Elec&dcaid=17565 from one of my distributors a while back, but, it appears that they never made it to market and have been discontinued. The Buy.com price is $20.00 cheaper than the price listed from my distributor, but neither one can deliver.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The FM modulator works well but in my case I actually have problems with other cars that have XM or Sirius that interfere with my signal. I pretty much gave up and will be buying a hard wire setup for my car.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I pretty much gave up and will be buying a hard wire setup for my car.


I'm building one, er, having one built for my car. See my adventures here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=67584


----------



## cumberlandredskin (Feb 5, 2004)

In northern Virginia I use 107.9.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> I've always used 107.9 for XM and 106.9 for Sirius for wireless FM modulation. I have them hardwired at home, hardwired on my truck, the only thing I use the FM modulators for now are listening to satellite radio on my alarm clock. When I was using the FM modulator in my truck, I just removed my terrestrial radio antenna and disconnected the lead from the head unit. Problem solved.


OooooKaaaay........and I thought my wife was satellite radio obsessed when she asked for the second receiver.....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If you want obsessed take a look at the pictures  It looks slightly different now since the two receivers are hardwired via a dual auxiliary input adaptor instead of using the built in FM modulators.

It's only a true satellite radio fan who'd spend over $35 on two decals and a t shirt. I'm still planning on getting a Sirius hat.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61943

Satellite Radio replaced Satellite TV when it comes to my #1 hobby. I have four active receivers total, two for each service and two deactivated XM receivers, one deactivated Sirius receiver. When I get my new Sony home theater receiver that has a built in XM tuner, that will be my third XM subscription. I use a SkyFi 2 at home, the Sony HT Receiver will replace that, but I'm going to keep it active, because of the Pause/Rewind capabilities, don't know what I'll use it for, but it will remain active.


----------



## soccergrunt (Nov 17, 2005)

IndyMichael said:


> I know it's not the best way to hear satellite radio, but it sounds good enough. In Indianapolis I use 88.3, but on my way to Kings Island amusement park in Ohio yesterday I had to change it. IIRC correctly I set in on 107.9. If you use fm modulation, could you post your city and the frequency you set yours on?


IndyMichael,
I am in Indianapolis too. I use 107.5 and it works well. I live on southside and work on northside and travel all over the central indiana area. Never have a problem with interference.


----------

